# ¿Quiere usted el ticket?



## Mustermisstler

Hola a todos/as,

Ich habe eine Frage zu Supermärkten in Deutschland.

Ich habe festgestellt, dass jedes Mal, wenn ich zum Supermarkt gehe (Lidl, Kaufland, Norma usw.), der Kassierer oder die Kassiererin mir etwas erzählt, das ich nicht vollständig verstehen kann. Sie fragen mich, ob ich die Quittung für den Kauf haben möchte und es klingt so etwas wie:   *Wollen Sie ..... dazu? *
Was wird normalerweise in dieser Situation gefragt?

Danke im voraus für ihre Hilfe.

Por favor, corregid mis errores. 
Gracias


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Die Leute an der Kasse fragen meist "Wollen Sie den Kassenbon?"

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Mustermisstler said:


> Hola a todos/as,
> 
> Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Supermärkte in Deutschland.
> 
> Ich habe bemerkt, dass jedes Mal wenn ich zum Supermarkt gehe (Lidl, Kaufland, Norma usw.), der Kassierer oder die Kassiererin mir etwas sagt, das ich nicht vollständig verstehen kann. Sie fragen mich, ob ich die Quittung für den Kauf haben möchte und es klingt so etwas wie:   *Wollen Sie ..... dazu? *
> Was wird normalerweise in dieser Situation gefragt?
> 
> Danke im Voraus für eure/Ihre Hilfe.
> 
> Por favor, corregid mis errores.
> Gracias



Hola,

por lo que escribes, imagino que dirán algo como "möchten Sie die Rechnung dazu"?
Sé que puede ser raro, para mí sigue siéndolo a pesar de que ya llevo ocho años acá, es que en otros países como Italia o España y muchísimos más nunca escuché algo así en un supermercado. Te dan el recibo y ya está, es obligatorio dártelo.
Sin embargo, debo decir que en Alemania no me había dado cuenta de la preguntita esa. A lo mejor porque entonces todavía casi no hablaba alemán y se daban cuenta. O tal vez dependa de las ciudades. Yo viví unos seis meses entre Stuttgart y Berlín, así que tampoco fue mucho como para reparar en ciertos detalles.
Pero aquí, bueno...tienden a tirar el recibo ellos mismos antes de dártelo, lo cual tampoco es tan insensato si uno se detiene a pensar que ellos luego sí los desechan como corresponde mientras que seguro que muchos clientes los tiran en la calle o así. Pero bueno, yo siempre quiero los recibos y a veces los guardo, así que si olvidan dármelo pregunto yo: "kann ich die Rechnung bitte haben?" oder "die Rechnung, bitte".
Acá en Austria salió el año pasado la obligación de emitir facturas para cualquier cosa, así que ahora también los austríacos van acostumbrándose.

Igual, acá ningún cajero nunca me preguntó la frase que citas. De verdad todos dicen sólo "Rechnung?"...nada más.
Esa que pones tú se oye muy larga y rara únicamente para un recibo . Por lo menos aquí.
Eso en esta ciudad más bien lo dicen cuando te piden si quieres algo más en algún negocio "Möchten Sie noch etwas dazu?". Es para preguntar si quieres comprar algo, no para darte algo "obligatorio".

Bueno, en cuanto a los errores, no encontré ninguno gramatical, algunas cosas yo las escribiría diferentemente como marqué, pero seguro que otros podrán mejorar el estilo mucho más.

Saludos

añado: ese recibo o comprobante en Viena se llama también Zettel (Kassazettel o Kassenzettel) o Kassabon (Kassenbon en Alemania).


----------



## Peterdg

Quizás: "Wollen Sie den Zettel?"


----------



## Tonerl

Hola a todos/as,

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Supermärkte in Deutschland.

*Ich habe bemerkt/Mir ist aufgefallen*, dass jedes Mal wenn ich zum Supermarkt gehe (Lidl, Kaufland, Norma usw.), *der Kassierer oder* *die Kassiererin mich etwas fragt, was ich nicht richtig verstehen kann* und zwar, ob ich die *Quittung/Kassenbon/Kassenzettel (für den Kauf haben möchte) *- und das klingt so ähnlich wie: *Wollen ....Sie ?*

Was wird normalerweise in dieser Situation gefragt? *(Genau das !) *

Danke im *Voraus* für eure/Ihre Hilfe.

Saludos


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Jetzt sind mir andere Optionen eingefallen, die hier für die Rechnung im Supermarkt oder Ähnlichem verwendet werden, und zwar:
- brauchen Sie eine Rechnung?
- Rechnung brauchen Sie?

Diese letzte ist jetzt extrem populär.
Solche Inversion, in ähnlichen Redewendungen, ist mir genau in der deutschen Sprache sonst auch nicht wirklich bekannt, deswegen frage ich mich, ob sie Standardsprache wäre oder etwa Umgangssprache, regional, Dialekt, oder was noch...
Ich weiß auch wirklich nicht, ob etwas damit zu tun haben kann, dass ein hohes Prozent der Kassierer/Kassiererinnen in Wien nicht Deutsch als Mutter- bzw. erste Sprache haben.

Die Wörter "Kassazettel" und "Kassabon" werden doch verwendet aber niemals bei solcher Frage, die nur mit "Rechnung" formuliert wird.

Mit "dazu" am Ende wird dagegen, wie schon erwähnt, etwas Anderes angeboten, wie z.B. manchmal ein Sackerl (in Deutschland "Tüte") und zwar nur in jenen kleinen Supermärkten bzw. Läden, wo sie nicht schon vor der Kassa zu finden sind.
Die Frage ist in diesem Fall:
- Brauchen/wollen Sie ein Sackerl (dazu)?
(ausgesprochen ungefähr _"wollen'S a Sackell?_ )

Saludos


----------



## Alemanita

Mustermisstler said:


> Hola a todos/as,
> 
> Ich habe eine Frage zu Supermärkten in Deutschland.
> 
> Ich habe festgestellt, dass jedes Mal, wenn ich zum Supermarkt gehe (Lidl, Kaufland, Norma usw.), der Kassierer oder die Kassiererin mir etwas erzählt, das ich nicht vollständig verstehen kann. Sie fragen mich, ob ich die Quittung für den Kauf haben möchte und es klingt so etwas wie:   *Wollen Sie ..... dazu? *
> Was wird normalerweise in dieser Situation gefragt?
> 
> Danke im voraus für ihre Hilfe.
> 
> Por favor, corregid mis errores.
> Gracias



Ich komme gerade vom Supermarkt und habe bewusst hingehört. Die nette Dame fragte: "Möchten Sie den Kassenzettel?"
Auf dem besagten Kassenzettel steht: Bon-Nr. 45654

Was mich stutzig macht, ist das Wort "dazu", das Du  gehört hast. Das klingt in meinen Ohren an dieser Stelle unpassend.

Man ist in Deutschland nicht verpflichtet, den Kassenbon, Kassenzettel, die Quittung mitzunehmen. Wenn ich sage, dass ich den Zettel möchte, druckt ihn der/die Kassierer/in aus, wenn nicht, spart der Markt Papier und Druckerfarbe.


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Alemanita said:


> Ich komme gerade vom Supermarkt und habe bewusst hingehört. Die nette Dame fragte: "Möchten Sie den Kassenzettel?"
> Auf dem besagten Kassenzettel steht: Bon-Nr. 45654
> 
> Was mich stutzig macht, ist das Wort "dazu", das Du  gehört hast. Das klingt in meinen Ohren an dieser Stelle unpassend.
> 
> Man ist in Deutschland nicht verpflichtet, den Kassenbon, Kassenzettel, die Quittung mitzunehmen. Wenn ich sage, dass ich den Zettel möchte, druckt ihn der/die Kassierer/in aus, wenn nicht, spart der Markt Papier und Druckerfarbe.



 Der Satz, der in Deutschland verwendet wird, klingt vielleicht, wie kann ich sagen, "netter" als die Ausdrücke, die hier üblich sind, wenngleich "fremd" für meine Ohren.

Interessant, es ist offensichtlich eine andere Regelung. Hier ist mittlerweile der Druck der Quittung absolut überall Pflicht, sogar in den schlimmsten Beisln (Kneipen) Wiens wird jetzt eine Rechnung ausgedruckt und dem Kunden gegeben. Geradezu an etlichen Würstelständen.
Die Mitnahme ist (noch nicht) Pflicht aber genau in großen Supermärkten wird der Zettel immer seltener abgelehnt.


----------



## davlar

Kommt bei Ihnen noch was dazu?

VG,
davlar


----------



## Alemanita

Mustermisstler said:


> Sie *fragen mich, ob ich die Quittung für den Kauf haben möchte *und es klingt so etwas wie:   *Wollen Sie ..... dazu?*





davlar said:


> Kommt bei Ihnen noch was dazu?



Mustermisstler schreibt in seinem OP unmissverständlich, dass die Kassierer diese Frage stellen und nicht die Bedienungen an den jeweiligen Theken. Nachdem man die Waren gescannt hat bzw. alles bezahlt hat, kommt nichts mehr dazu. Die Transaktion ist abgeschlossen. Wie ich weiter oben schrieb, ist dieses "dazu" in meinen Ohren sehr eigenartig. Aber die Welt der Einzelhandelskaufleute ist ein weites Feld.


----------



## Alemanita

Heute, in einem anderen Supermarkt, fragte der Kassierer, nachdem er das Wechselgeld herausgegeben hatte, und mit dem Bon in der Hand: Den Zettel?
Offensichtlich kommt hier der Beleg automatisch und wird, wenn der Kunde ihn nicht möchte, weggeworfen.
Es würde mich schon interessieren, ob Mustermisstler mit unseren Antworten etwas anfangen konnte.


----------



## Alemanita

Es ist wirklich erstaunlich, was man im Alltag alles automatisiert hat und wie man durch die Frage eines Lernenden erst darauf gestoßen wird, genau hinzuhören. Heute, in der Apotheke, fragte der Apotheker, nachdem er das Wechselgeld gegeben hatte und mit dem Bon in der Hand: Den Beleg dazu? Ebenso in einem weiteren Supermarkt, in der gleichen Situation: Zettel dazu? Ich schwöre, bisher ist mir das nie aufgefallen. 
Danke für Deine Frage, Mustermisstler! Sie hat mich gezwungen, genau hinzuhören.


----------

